# Factory Wax Job



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I just copped a 2012 Lib Tech TRS and gonna take it for it's first shred this weekend. Wanted to get your guys' opinion on whether the wax job from the factory is sufficient or if I should wax it myself before I ride. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I always ride at least a couple of days on the factory wax when I get a new board.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I always wax mine but you don't have to. If you are riding good pow or spring corn you should wax to maintain speed in flats. If you are riding park or other packed snow conditions, it's probably fine.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I rode mine a few times, then wax. 

Oddly enough, it didn't look like it needed it after those first few days. Nor did it look any different after a proper wax job. I wonder if they've started doing a better wax from factory.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

I did two coats of wax on my new board because the base looked dry with the factory wax on it.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd wax it dude, for me its always been hit or miss on riding with factory wax.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

Factory wax jobs have been hit or miss for me. I've had a Capita and a Stepchild board that I rode w/ factory wax like three days each before I waxed em. Probably could have gone longer. On the other hand, I rode another Capita fresh from the wrapper and I felt like it needed a wax the first day. Might as well just wax, it doesn't take that long and it'll save you the possibility of a sluggish ride.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm going to be honest here, I basically never wax my boards. It's an overrated and hyped up thing in the industry that really doesn't do all that much. 

I can ride with the factory wax job for a couple seasons and still charge harder than a lot of guys out there. I don't have any problem making 40 foot kickers with a fairly short runway. The boards base are meant to slide, get used to riding without wax and save the extra cash. Even if you wax perfectly for the right conditions chances are you'll only gain 10 km/ph more speed.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of your input. I'm probably gonna ride a day with the factory job and wax it for the second day just to see how much of a difference it actually makes. The base is sintered, obviously, it's a 2012 Lib Tech and the base looks pretty fuckin glossy so I'm assuming they did a pretty legit factory job on it.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> A lot depends on the conditions. Where you are riding in eastern Canada with ice and man made snow I am sure you wont notice much difference. Try riding on the west coast in heavy, wet, sticky maritime snow without wax and you will be hating life...


So what your saying is...if I'm going to be at Stratton, then it wont make too much of a difference..?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Death said:


> I'm going to be honest here, I basically never wax my boards. It's an overrated and hyped up thing in the industry that really doesn't do all that much.


Same with changing your tires, brake pads, engine oil, radiator hoses and clamps, accessory belts. That shit is just meant to make you spend more money than you have to. Hell, gasoline isn't really even necessary, shit just cripples your wallet.



> I can ride with the factory wax job for a couple seasons and still charge harder than a lot of guys out there. I don't have any problem making 40 foot kickers with a fairly short runway. The boards base are meant to slide, get used to riding without wax and save the extra cash. Even if you wax perfectly for the right conditions chances are you'll only gain 10 km/ph more speed.


Actually Mythbusters proved it's 8 kph, not 10.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Death said:


> I'm going to be honest here, I basically never wax my boards. It's an overrated and hyped up thing in the industry that really doesn't do all that much.
> 
> I can ride with the factory wax job for a couple seasons and still charge harder than a lot of guys out there. I don't have any problem making 40 foot kickers with a fairly short runway. The boards base are meant to slide, get used to riding without wax and save the extra cash. Even if you wax perfectly for the right conditions chances are you'll only gain 10 km/ph more speed.


Are you riding a board with an extruded base? Those always ride better without wax than a sintered base...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Same with changing your tires, brake pads, engine oil, radiator hoses and clamps, accessory belts. That shit is just meant to make you spend more money than you have to. Hell, gasoline isn't really even necessary, shit just cripples your wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Mythbusters proved it's 8 kph, not 10.


mythbusters did an episode on ski wax?


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> A lot depends on the conditions. Where you are riding in eastern Canada with ice and man made snow I am sure you wont notice much difference. Try riding on the west coast in heavy, wet, sticky maritime snow without wax and you will be hating life...


Fair enough, in those conditions you need all the help you can get. I guess my post only works for riders in my conditions, I'm almost always riding hardpacked. 



CheeseForSteeze said:


> Same with changing your tires, brake pads, engine oil, radiator hoses and clamps, accessory belts. That shit is just meant to make you spend more money than you have to. Hell, gasoline isn't really even necessary, shit just cripples your wallet.


Man, I can’t read sarcasm worth a shit online.



CheeseForSteeze said:


> Actually Mythbusters proved it's 8 kph, not 10.


Wow, I missed a mythbusters episode? One of the only shows I do watch.



BigmountainVMD said:


> Are you riding a board with an extruded base? Those always ride better without wax than a sintered base...


Definitely sinistered.


----------



## Reid C (Feb 6, 2021)

🧢


Death said:


> I'm going to be honest here, I basically never wax my boards. It's an overrated and hyped up thing in the industry that really doesn't do all that much.
> 
> I can ride with the factory wax job for a couple seasons and still charge harder than a lot of guys out there. I don't have any problem making 40 foot kickers with a fairly short runway. The boards base are meant to slide, get used to riding without wax and save the extra cash. Even if you wax perfectly for the right conditions chances are you'll only gain 10 km/ph more speed.


----------



## Reid C (Feb 6, 2021)

If you don’t wax your board you will damage your base. Do it every 2-4 times you ride, and yes I’d wax it even with the factory wax.


----------

